# 1860 Alumacraft Bowfishing Boat



## Surfer1471 (Jul 7, 2012)

Alumacraft 1860 center console, tunnel hull with sponsons. New aluminum trailer with torsion axle. Yamaha 90hp 2stroke with less than 140hrs. Removeable custom aluminum front and rear decks used for gigging/bowfishing with 8 metal halide lights. Minn Kota Riptide 80lbs trolling motor. Minn Kota 3 bank 15 amp charger. Asking $16,000 obo.


----------

